# Writing on a coin



## Kiana

Hi
I'm new to the forum, sorry if this double posts...my first post dissapeared.
I have joined as I have an old coin or medallion with writing on the back which I have been told is in Hebrew?
I'm hoping someone here can help me find out what it says.

I have tried to attach a picture (hope I did it right   If not, here's the url)
http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2045&stc=1&d=1133755546 


Any information about the writing would be much appreciated
Cheers,
Kiana
Australia


----------



## amikama

The script looks Hebrew, but it's unclear and I can't understand it.

Do you have further details about this coin? (When and where was it coined? Who is on the left? etc.) Maybe this will help us decipher the writing on your coin.


----------



## Kiana

Sorry but we don't know anything about the coin.
It belongs to my husband and came with a box of coins from his late father.
My husband has never seen it before and thinks it might have been his grandfathers or earlier. It was mixed in with a box of common Australian pre-decimal Pennies, chances are no one had bothered to look right through the coins for many years, thinking they were just pennies, until I did and found this one.
It's 33mm across, and looks like a picture of Christ on the one side with an N to the right.
The other side has the lettering.
I had posted a query and photos on an Ancient Coin forum, where they suggested the text was hebrew, 
Thankyou for confirming that... it's a step closer at least 
But other than that they felt it was most likely a token or medallion of some sort and not a coin.

The pictures I attached before were of the coin/medallion done with the scanner.
I will try to take a photo which might turn out clearer.

Attached to this post is another scan in grey scale, hoping it's a bit easier to read.

Sorry for the long winded post and Thanks again for your help
Kiana
Australia

Post edit : adding another scan, have tried to trace the letters in white to make them clearer.
Cheers,
Kiana


----------



## morgoth2604

The letters are indeed hebrew letters, I can't really make sense of it though:

טטיח
טלוכאעש
לום ן ארם א
רם עשוי
חן

The last part is something like "made well", on the other hand it could be the date of when it was made, עשוי חו or תו. 

You can't really know for sure, since the letters are kind of old, and aren't 100% readable.

For the other side of the coin, it says "a" then the picture, then "ishai", which I'm guessing is probably "yeshu" = jesus.


----------



## amikama

This is what I can read in the scan _without_ the letter tracing:

????
מלוכא כש
לום ו ארמא
רם עשוי
??

The first line is worn out and it's hard to read it, but _maybe_ it's משיח = Messiah.
מלוכא in the second line probably means "monarchy" or "kingdom" in Aramaic (as you may know, Aramaic was spoken during Jesus's live).
ארמא (third line) = Aram (today's Syria or Iraq, I don't remember exactly...)
עשוי (fourth line) = "made" or perhaps "Jesus".
The last line is also worn out, but I think it's חי = "alive".

On the second side of the coin it's א (aleph) to the right and ישי (Yeshai) or ישו (Jesus) to the left. I don't know what the letter א is supposed to represent.

Your friends are probably right: it's not a coin but a medallion or token.


----------



## morgoth2604

mm, maybe Mashiach melucha keshalom ve arama asuy.. that doesn't make too much sense to me though? Nice call on the letters didn't see the "melucha" and the "arma"


----------



## JLanguage

I really don't see how you guys made that out - half of the letters don't even look like letters to me.


----------



## Kiana

Thanks very much for all the help so far

Any chance that it might not be Hebrew, maybe something older.
Or could it be hebrew letters to spell out another language like Latin or something ??
Or maybe someone has tried to make a medal with the hebrew alphabet and got it wrong ??
I don't understand any of this and have no experience with any language other than English so it's all very new and interesting. 

I guess what the writing says and why it was made will remain a mystery for now.
Thankyou to everyone for showing an interest and taking the time to answer. 

Kiana
Australia


----------



## Kiana

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> Mashiach melucha keshalom ve arama asuy.. that doesn't make too much sense to me though?


 
I meant to ask before...
What do those words mean in English ??


----------



## noali

maybe it´s written in Yiddish or some other language which uses hebrew letters..

just guessing.


----------



## JLanguage

noali said:
			
		

> maybe it´s written in Yiddish or some other language which uses hebrew letters..
> 
> just guessing.


 
It could be Aramaic, as many of the early Christians including Jesus spoke Aramaic, or maybe a mixture of Hebrew and Aramaic?


----------



## NymphetamineGirl

Hey i no the last post was in 2005 but i have found the same coin in my house same picture same writing i found this as i typed part of the writing into google and it come up with this website.
just wondering if anyone knows anything more about this coin im really fasinated by it and have been searching for days to find out what it is, what it means exactly, what year it come from and so on.
it would be a massive help if someone knew.

thanks
=]


----------



## origumi

See this other thread. Although the images attached to the other thread are not available, I believe it was the same coin.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1902275


----------

